

Ask HN: Extracting text from cross-platforms - quicksilver1024

Is there a way to automatically extract text from any application in focus?<p>For example, can I extract text from a website when my browser is in focus. Then, when I switch my focus to Microsoft Word it would extract text from there automatically.<p>Help please! 
:)
======
quicksilver1024
No one?

